# How fast should a connection be to play online games?



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

How fast must a connection be to play games online like Call of Duty 2, CS:S, etc.?

1Mbps?
2Mbps?
etc.

Just curious to see what people think and use. If you can, list what you use and your average ping. Thanks!


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

We use a 2MBPS connection, which plays quake 3 perfectly. I can play it over the wireless connection fine too.
This is a connection shared between 3-4 computers. If someone signs into MSN, it can freeze the connection for 2 seconds or so...


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I haven't played online games in quite a while, but I used to play Red Faction over 1.5Mb connection - pings of about 40 - 60. Personally, that was fast enough for me, so I'd be happy with 1.5Mb or higher. Once you have a 1.5Mb or higher connection, the important thing is that it needs to be a stable connection. Our internet drops out every now and then -> not good for games, as I'm sure you know! :laugh:


----------



## Master-of-Doom (May 20, 2006)

I have 3mbps cable and I get 60(RARE)-to about 130 on a good server. But mostly my ping is 80-90 which causes me to be kciked out of clans because most of our scrim servers have me at 130 ping....


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

A 3Mbps connection getting 130ms ping sounds like either your cable company is lying about your speed, or something on your computer is lagging. That is rather high for all modern games that I know of, but if your playing something like FEAR with max settings on all people joining, then that may cause a ping that high.

My suggestion: enroll at my school, RIT, and get a 10-15Mbps gaming connection! 

Seriously though, I've found anything that's about 1.5+Mbps is pretty decent for gaming. Some games (not many modern ones, though) actually are optimized for dial-up, allowing for a very small amount of bandwith needed.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I agree with Ralck. 130 on a 3Mb connection sounds like something is wrong. 130+ was about what I got on overseas servers on my 1.5Mb connection - the 40 to 60 was on local (Australian) servers. Then again, Red Faction isn't really a demanding game. Still, I'd definitely expect more from a 3Mb connection.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

hmm...ok. Thanks fella's. That has always been a question on my mind.


----------



## ihateheatsinks (Jul 25, 2006)

hmm when i go to control panel network connections and click on local area connections it says 100mbs does that mean 1mb connection? cuase i know there could be no way that it is a 100mbs connection and whne i play counter strike i get about 30-60 ms on average more or less


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

What you're looking at is your local area network (LAN). It's your network, not your internet. There should be another icon there for your internet.


----------



## ihateheatsinks (Jul 25, 2006)

well have 2 icons one that says Local area connection and one that says 1394 connections and they are both in network connections. the LAC is 100mbs while the 1394 is 400 mbs so im confused


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

The Local Area Connections is your LAN/network connection and it is capable of speeds up to 100MB/s, but that doesn't mean that is what is actually getting used. For example: It's connection with your router/modem is 100MB/s, but your ISP connection to your modem/router is only what they are giving you.

The 1394 Connection is your "firewire" connection. Some digital cameras and other devices can connect through this and it has speeds capable of 400MB/s.


----------



## Master-of-Doom (May 20, 2006)

The only reason i probably get high pin gis location i live in tennessee and the nearest servers are in dallas : ( poor me.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

I play all the most recent games on a 256K DSL connection (First person shooters, and MMOs) 1 megabit should be sufficient...


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

DumberDrummer said:


> I play all the most recent games on a 256K DSL connection (First person shooters, and MMOs) 1 megabit should be sufficient...


rock on! Thanks DD. Thats exactly what I needed to know!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

a good internet connection and the ping are more important than the speed

eg:

a good quality internet connection with a good ping and open NAT, with 256 kpbs is enough to play online games


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

RockmasteR said:


> a good internet connection and the ping are more important than the speed
> 
> eg:
> 
> a good quality internet connection with a good ping and open NAT, with 256 kpbs is enough to play online games



yeah , there is a difference between ping and max speed xD

i used to have a connection that was 5mbps but the ping was around 400+ and back then i was playing runescape and it disconnected me every 5 minutes.) (almost 10 years ago)


----------



## JayMan4724 (Jun 1, 2013)

Here is my connection, works great with every game I have ever played. PC, Playstation, just about anything actually. I would recommend probably around 2MBPS. Also, just like RockMaster said, open NAT is very important to have so you can create lobbies/host parties. Even though it's 53% slower than the US, it work's perfectly fine for me.


----------

